# Milan: Li ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per il bonifico da 32 mln.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".

Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi Yonghong Li rimborserà i 32 milioni di euro al fondo Elliott. Poi, avrà 4 mesi di tempo per provare a cedere il club rossonero a Commisso, Ricketts ed altri soggetti che a questo punto tornano tutti alla pari.

-------

News precedenti

Ultimissime news dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani. 

I Ricketts e Commisso non sono completamente fuori dai giochi. Nel frattempo, entro oggi Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. In caso contrario, perderà tutto.

Commisso crede ancora che Li bluffi. Ma forse non ha fatto i conti con Li e il Mr X asiatico.

In ogni caso, l'italo americano non è più in pole position per l'acquisto del Milan. Non è scattata la giusta chimica con Li. E al cinese non è piaciuta la scelta di Commisso di rendere pubblica la trattativa.

Secondo Tuttosport, Yongong Li verserà i 32 mln ad Elliott e poi cederà il club rossonero. 

La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li metterà i 32 milioni di euro ma poi cederà il Milan. L'intenzione del cinese è quella di cedere il club in tempi rapidi, anche se bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo considerato che le sue richieste sono state sempre abbastanza lontane dalle offerte dei pretendenti. Oltre a Commisso e Ricketts, si parla di un terzo soggetto interessato: un Mr X asiatico. E Elliott? Aspetta che arrivino i soldi anche se il fondo già da ieri, per tutelarsi, ha iniziato a predisporre l'apparato burocratico per rilevare il club e probabilmente lo porterà avanti anche oggi. In attesa, sempre, che i soldi sia visibili sul conto o che Li mostri una prova.


Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, Yonghong Li stavolta è in grande difficoltà nel trovare i 32 milioni di euro da restituire al fondo Elliott. Siamo arrivati al momento della verità. Mancano pochissime ore. 

Si è parlato di Li presente a Londra e New York e di una richiesta di ulteriore tempo ad Elliott anche se il fondo non conferma. 

E' l'ultima notte e restano aperte tutte le possibilità. Anche la visibilità, in extremis, sui conti di Elliott da parte dello stesso Li. 

Se il fondo prenderà il Milan, poi potrebbe dare vita ad un'asta con, tra gli altri, i Ricketts e Ross.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Alle 23:59 effettuerà il bonifico questo clown.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Quante pagliacciate in sto club lavanderia.


----------



## galianivatene (6 Luglio 2018)

mezzanotte di quale fuso?
Pechino, Milano o New York?


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> mezzanotte di quale fuso?
> Pechino, Milano o New York?



Mo non cominciamo con ste storie, è?

E' mezzanotte italiana. Non credo serva nemmeno specificarlo visto che siamo in Italia.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Incrociamo le dida!


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quante pagliacciate in sto club lavanderia.



E' brutto e duro da dire ma solo la guardia di finanza ci puo tirare fuori da questo schifo.


----------



## GP7 (6 Luglio 2018)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> mezzanotte di quale fuso?
> Pechino, Milano o New York?



Mezzanotte di Arcore. Il venerdi serà alle 24.00, la festa è non può essere che Li.


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Speriamo sto cacchio di bonifico non arrivi così ci liberiamo del cinese in coma e rientrano in gioco i Ricketts


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alle 23:59 effettuerà il bonifico questo clown.


Ma il senso di aspettare le ultime ore dell'ultimo giorno disponibile qual è? Far scoppiare il fegato ai tifosi? È pazzesco.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di aspettare le ultime ore dell'ultimo giorno disponibile qual è? Far scoppiare il fegato ai tifosi? È pazzesco.


L'unico senso è che non ha i soldi e non li verserà. 
In tante cose insensate speriamo che almeno questa rispetti i normali canoni della logica...


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



se non li ha trovati fino ad ora non li troverà nemmeno entro mezzanotte. a che servirebbe sto teatrino?


----------



## alcyppa (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...




Scusate ma non dovrebbero essere VISIBILI sul conto entro la mezzanotte e non solo versati?

Mi sbaglio?


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma a sto tipo gli fanno fare i bonifici anche a mezzanotte?


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alle 23:59 effettuerà il bonifico questo clown.



Spero gli cada la connessione


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



La vedo dura per Li... 12 ore per versare soldi che devono anche risultare visibili sui conti.
In una situazione normale direi che non li verserà.
Ma al milan, che normale non è perchè maledetto, ovviamente il bonifico arriverà alle 23:59, magari con un aiutino da parte di un anziano signore di arcore che tiene allo status quo...


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non dovrebbero essere VISIBILI sul conto entro la mezzanotte e non solo versati?
> 
> Mi sbaglio?


Credo solo versati, altrimenti sarebbe già fuori tempo massimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di aspettare le ultime ore dell'ultimo giorno disponibile qual è? Far scoppiare il fegato ai tifosi? È pazzesco.



No, è finire il turno di lavoro


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Credo solo versati, altrimenti sarebbe già fuori tempo massimo.



Basta la contabile del bonifico


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No, è finire il turno di lavoro



Ahahahah


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma a sto tipo gli fanno fare i bonifici anche a mezzanotte?


Più che altro, a sto tipo gli fanno fare i bonifici?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quante pagliacciate in sto club lavanderia.





Kaketto ha scritto:


> E' brutto e duro da dire ma solo la guardia di finanza ci puo tirare fuori da questo schifo.



E non mi stupirei..ricordiamo che il nano maledetto ci ha preso in tribunale..e ci lascerà esattamente dove ci ha presi..
Sto giro col lavapiatti serve solo a non finire lui in galera per riciclaggio o falso in bilancio o chissà che altro reato...ma inizio a temere che la trama sia tessuta...

Se poi il cinese cedesse al Mr X thailandese (ovviamente sconosciuto al mondo come lui) credo saremmo alla prova del 9


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2018)

La bella lavanderina.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La bella lavanderina.



Che lava i fazzoletti...


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che lava i fazzoletti...



.... per i poveretti della città.... fate un salto......
Ma poi come fanno a sapere che il bonifico non è ancora stato inserito???…


----------



## sacchino (6 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me fino a quando non crepa il nano il Milan sarà così, limpido e trasparente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Yonghong Li e l'ultimo bonifico, in tutti i teatri d'Italia.


----------



## Ciora (6 Luglio 2018)

Questa rincorsa all'ultimo minuto dei soldi mi ricorda "Ho vinto la lotteria di capodanno" con l'egregio Li nei panni di Villaggio che mette a soqquadro tutto quello con cui viene a contatto per trovare la fatidica macchina da scrivere col biglietto vincitore.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> mezzanotte di quale fuso?
> Pechino, Milano o New York?


Credo l'ora della sede legale della società creditrice, la Project RedBlack Sarl, Lussemburgo. Quindi, ora italiana.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Luglio 2018)

Quante cose assurde leggo...

Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.

Bene, ora per confermare la sua demenza sceglie come prestanome uno sconosciuto invece di un suo "amico compiacente", spende 200mln per la campagna acquisti, fa aumenti di capitale per un totale di circa 200mln di €, da sottrarre ai 750mln riciclati. Ok, ha lavato questi 500mln che sono arrivati a Fininvest (che poteva invece incassare vendendo a chiunque a quella cifra, tenendosi anche i capitali all'estero) ma non basta! Con 7MLD di patrimonio per non far sospettare nulla versa sempre in ritardo gli aumenti di capitale, si fa mettere in mora da Elliot e fa dubitare del proprietario tutto il mondo versando la restituzione a Elliot l'ultima ora disponibile lasciando quindi decine di persone come voi parlare del riciclaggio quando poteva tranquillamente O non pagare e lasciare a Elliot subito O farlo nei tempi non lasciando dubbi su LI.

Certo...per fortuna che mi state rivelando questo scenario..


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Qualcuno lo rapisca vi prego


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...



Effettivamente...


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Mancano 11 ore, e forse finalmente ci liberiamo di questo pazzo.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mancano 11 ore, e forse finalmente ci liberiamo di questo pazzo.



.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...




Sclero...


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mancano 11 ore, e forse finalmente ci liberiamo di questo pazzo.



Come fa a non mollare ora? se continua fino ad ottobre non riceverà offerte migliori di quelle che sono arrivate.


----------



## GP7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come fa a non mollare ora? se continua fino ad ottobre non riceverà offerte migliori di quelle che sono arrivate.



Si ma la sensazione è che non stia accettando alcuna offerta.
Ed è proprio questo il punto inspiegabile.
O vende o rimborsa i 32 milioni + interessi.
Non esiste la terza via. E' gia ottobre se non rimborsa. E avrebbe perso tutto.


----------



## AllanX (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...


In effetti se avesse davvero "trovato" i 32 milioni sarebbe quantomeno folle farseli anticipare da Elliot e aspettare l'ultimo giorno utile per rimborsarli visti gli interessi.
Poi da Lì ci si può aspettare di tutto ma magari il piano prevede proprio che esca di scena adesso è se ne torni nell'anonimato.
Speriamo...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...


Concordo in larghissima parte....
Ad esempio non capisco perchè invece di allestire questo teatrino a forte rischio ''sgamo'' non abbia semplicemente fatto entrare il Cinese come socio di minoranza...
Inoltre trovo strano che Berlusconi ''proprietario occulto'' non intervenga nelle scelte societarie...ad esempio Mirabelli nel suo Milan potrebbe al massimo fare il portinaio a Milanello...

Resto convinto che Berlusconi ha veramente venduto il Milan...mi rimane solo il dubbio che abbia gonfiato il prezzo per far rientrare capitali sotto forma di caparre provenienti da qualche paradiso fiscale...


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Si ma la sensazione è che non stia accettando alcuna offerta.
> Ed è proprio questo il punto inspiegabile.
> O vende o rimborsa i 32 milioni + interessi.
> Non esiste la terza via. E' gia ottobre se non rimborsa. E avrebbe perso tutto.



Ma poi anche se rimborsasse oggi non riuscirebbe a rifinanziare, se vuole continuare noi perdiamo l'estate dietro a questo qui.
Una proprietà sconosciuta che dura solo un anno è chiaro segno di lavanderia avanzata; io penso che Yongo volesse continuare a tenere il Milan tenendo la maggioranza ma vendendo delle quote, quindi un aiuto nell'immediato ma il controllo del club, una roba molto Berlusconiana.
Per me oggi deve farsi da parte e lasciare il Milan a Elliott.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo in un crash totale di tutti i bancomat del mondo


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Magari sto Mr.X asiatico fosse un arabo...ma figurati se per una volta va come vogliamo noi...


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Ho un'idea: organizziamo un attacco hacker tutti noi milanisti contro tutti i bancomat e uno il bonifico


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...


Il sonno della ragione genera mostri. Complimenti, Controcorrente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma perchè dovrebbe versare 32 milioni per poi venderlo entro 4 mesi?

Lasciasse che passi a Elliot, lui comunque ci perde e dovrà risarcire Elliot immagino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Nel frattempo ad Hong Kong..... Sono le 19 e 9 minuti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...



Concordo, ho sempre pensato che fosse una fandonia un Berlusconi dietro le quinte ancora proprietario del Milan sfruttandolo come una lavanderia.



Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Speriamo sto cacchio di bonifico non arrivi così ci liberiamo del cinese in coma e *rientrano in gioco i Ricketts*



Anche per me sin dall'inizio è parsa la situazione migliore tra i nomi che sono girati.

Poi oh per ritornare il milan bisognerebbe avere una congiunzione astrale impossibile. Uno sceicco spendaccione o chi per lui, radere al suolo tutto quello fatto negli ultimi anni, Ad e DS competenti e carismatici, ritorno di Paolo Maldini come DT o quello che voglia lui, progetto stadio portato avanti con forza, ecc..
E al FPF ci facciamo pure una pernacchia, quando hai i soldi puoi tutto in questo mondo.

Mission impossible.


----------



## milanhearts (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo ad Hong Kong..... Sono le 19 e 9 minuti


Stavo proprio per scrivere questo....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...



Il dubbio che ho sempre avuto sono sui 150 milioni spesi per il mercato.... (230 meno le cessioni). Credo che sia stato l ultimo tentativo di rivalutare la società con l entrata in CL e poter vendere ora ad un prezzo più alto. Secondo i loro piani quest anno si doveva essere in CL con una squadra in rampa di lancio. 

Cmq bisognerebbe aprire un 3d o post apposta per fare tutte le supposizioni del caso. Le tue ipotesi sono Cmq molto valide e attendibili. Ma dal demonio mai dare nulla di scontato


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Mi è salito il terrore a 1000000
Se il Mr X asiatico fosse * Bee Taechaubol?*


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mi è salito il terrore a 1000000
> Se il Mr X asiatico fosse * Bee Taechaubol?*



Bee toccapalle con l'advisor Licia Ronzulli


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mi è salito il terrore a 1000000
> Se il Mr X asiatico fosse * Bee Taechaubol?*



Anch gli arabi sono asiatici. Pensiamo positivo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mi è salito il terrore a 1000000
> Se il Mr X asiatico fosse * Bee Taechaubol?*


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo ad Hong Kong..... Sono le 19 e 9 minuti



Si ma alle Isole Vergini il sole è spuntato da poco...il "tombino" occasionale potrebbe essere ovunque


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...



Non so se sia più folle questa versione o quella alla quale stiamo assistendo.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Si ma la sensazione è che non stia accettando alcuna offerta.
> Ed è proprio questo il punto inspiegabile.
> O vende o rimborsa i 32 milioni + interessi.
> Non esiste la terza via. E' gia ottobre se non rimborsa. E avrebbe perso tutto.


Se versa questi soldi, è perché è certo di risolvere il rapporto con Elliott, rifinanziando la posizione debitoria, o estinguendo con mezzi propri almeno la posizione della Rossoneri Champion, 180 milioni più interessi, eventualmente tramite cessione di una parte del proprio cospicuo pacchetto azionario, per cui ha ricevuto una offerta, rifinanziando la posizione del Milan, 123 più interessi, più sostenibile. Questa proposta, tuttavia, deve avere il placet di Elliott, azionista della Rossoneri Sport, perché le delibere assembleari e del cda devono ricevere, per la loro validità, il consenso obbligatorio degli amministratori nominati da Elliott. Versare per versare, per prendere tempo, è una follia finanziaria che non può permettersi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mancano 11 ore, e forse finalmente ci liberiamo di questo pazzo.



Non sperarci, questo cinese sta diventando un cancro.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il dubbio che ho sempre avuto sono sui 150 milioni spesi per il mercato.... (230 meno le cessioni). Credo che sia stato l ultimo tentativo di rivalutare la società con l entrata in CL e poter vendere ora ad un prezzo più alto. Secondo i loro piani quest anno si doveva essere in CL con una squadra in rampa di lancio.
> 
> Cmq bisognerebbe aprire un 3d o post apposta per fare tutte le supposizioni del caso. Le tue ipotesi sono Cmq molto valide e attendibili. Ma dal demonio mai dare nulla di scontato



Si ma il demonio non è stupido.. non dico non abbia capitali all'estero, non dico non voglia pulirli dico solo che quello che è successo quest'anno è la prova che l'operazione Milan non ha nulla a che vedere con questo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se versa questi soldi, è perché è certo di risolvere il rapporto con Elliott, rifinanziando la posizione debitoria, o estinguendo con mezzi propri almeno la posizione della Rossoneri Champion, 180 milioni più interessi, eventualmente tramite cessione di una parte del proprio cospicuo pacchetto azionario, per cui ha ricevuto una offerta, rifinanziando la posizione del Milan, 123 più interessi, più sostenibile. Questa proposta, tuttavia, deve avere il placet di Elliott, azionista della Rossoneri Sport, perché le delibere assembleari e del cda devono ricevere, per la loro validità, il consenso obbligatorio degli amministratori nominati da Elliott. Versare per versare, per prendere tempo, è una follia finanziaria che non può permettersi.



ma infatti [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] quello non capisco. A me pare tutta un assurdità finanziaria quella che sta facendo. 

Non gli conviene accettare subito tutto , rimanere al 30% e estinguere la posizione della Rossoneri ? Non capisco veramente cosa voglia fare.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Sarebbe capace di effettuarlo alle 23.59, all'inizio pensavo fosse una persona dalle grandi ambizioni con dietro personaggi imponenti. In realtà è solo un folle che si è buttato in un operazione che chiunque con minimo di cervello avrebbe scansato. Il nano maledetto c'ha lasciato proprio in un buone mani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



A mezzanotte la carrozza ritorna una zucca e Li perde la scarpetta. Solo che non la troverà un principe del Dubai, sarà un principe poveraccio malese.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Quante cose assurde leggo...
> 
> Quindi la tesi é: B investe 1mld nel Milan per poi riciclare 750mln suoi e per farlo, quando avrebbe potuto effettuare vendite immobiliari o di uno dei suoi rami d'azienda, sceglie proprio il Milan, cioè il ramo d'azienda con maggiore visibilità e che venduto normalmente gli avrebbe fatto rendere almeno 300mln (a quella cifra vendeva in un giorno) a cui ha rinunciato.
> 
> ...



lo sto ripetendo da mesi.
l'operazione riciclaggio in questi termini deve presupporre che il lavandaio abbia un patrimonio enorme solo per sostenere la sceneggiata.
e che comunque tra l'altro vanificherebbe tutta l'opera dei decenni di off shore, perchè se vai off shore è per conservarti soldi, se poi in un anno li rimetti in circolo tra Fininvest, Milan et similia beh...


torno on topic:
aspettiamo questa giornata.

ovviamente, se versa (come molti hanno già detto) è perchè è sicuro che possa estinguere, oppure che il CDA possa approvare la proposta di cessione societaria che Li ha considerato adeguata alle sue richieste.


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

I veri milanisti stanno tifando Elliott in questo momento


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> I veri milanisti stanno tifando Elliott in questo momento



Infatti


----------



## Julian4674 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



Che agonia non ne posso più. 
Si decide sempre all'ultimo secondo utile se si è lavato abbastanza


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] quello non capisco. A me pare tutta un assurdità finanziaria quella che sta facendo.
> 
> Non gli conviene accettare subito tutto , rimanere al 30% e estinguere la posizione della Rossoneri ? Non capisco veramente cosa voglia fare.


Forse ha trovato una soluzione finanziaria per il debito, almeno per la parte più ostica, o una proposta più favorevole per la cessione, magari di minoranza con opzione per il futuro controllo. Qui però dovrà passare da Elliott, che non autorizzera' passaggi di denaro che non confluiscano verso le sue casse, per purgare quei 180 milioni. È difficile dire, i cinesi rappresentano un continente finanziario quasi inaccessibile.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] quello non capisco. A me pare tutta un assurdità finanziaria quella che sta facendo.
> 
> Non gli conviene accettare subito tutto , rimanere al 30% e estinguere la posizione della Rossoneri ? Non capisco veramente cosa voglia fare.



gli conviene solo se l'azionista di maggioranza si accolla pure gli aumenti del 30% di Li.

rinuncerebbe a rientrare subito della spesa, attendendo una valorizzazione futura con un progetto più serio.
ma deve avere assicurato che non dovrà più sborsare un centesimo, altrimenti andrebbe ancor più sotto.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Forse ha trovato una soluzione finanziaria per il debito, almeno per la parte più ostica, o una proposta più favorevole per la cessione, magari di minoranza con opzione per il futuro controllo. Qui però dovrà passare da Elliott, che non autorizzera' passaggi di denaro che non confluiscano verso le sue casse, per purgare quei 180 milioni. È difficile dire, i cinesi rappresentano un continente finanziario quasi inaccessibile.



Ciao, secondo te Elliott ha già individuato un soggetto che acquisti subito il milan o ancora aspetta l'offerta più congrua?


----------



## hsl (6 Luglio 2018)

Finiamo nelle mani di Elliott ed Elliott avanza la controproposta per Cristiano. Cristiano accetta. Boom di abbonamenti, in Cina vendiamo maglie a iosa ed ecco che i ricavi da Milan China diventano quelli stimati da Fassone. Pareggiamo il bilancio, facciamo lo stadio nuovo e in 3 anni vinciamo la champions. Poi mi sono svegliato..


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2018)

Ho una tristezza e depressione calcistica infinita....speriamo di cuore che a questo punto passi tutto ad Elliot e ci compri qualcuno veramente serio, niente Mr X,Y o Z! Stiamo raschiando il barile dell'indecenza e non è ammissibile per noi tifosi di una società gloriosa come è sempre stata! Mi metto nei panni dei tifosi della Juve e quasi che sono contento per loro per il discorso Cristiano Ronaldo...noi invece dobbiamo sperare che il tizio cinese toppi i 32milioni al 06/07/2018!


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".
> 
> Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se versa questi soldi, è perché è certo di risolvere il rapporto con Elliott, rifinanziando la posizione debitoria, o estinguendo con mezzi propri almeno la posizione della Rossoneri Champion, 180 milioni più interessi, eventualmente tramite cessione di una parte del proprio cospicuo pacchetto azionario, per cui ha ricevuto una offerta, rifinanziando la posizione del Milan, 123 più interessi, più sostenibile. Questa proposta, tuttavia, deve avere il placet di Elliott, azionista della Rossoneri Sport, perché le delibere assembleari e del cda devono ricevere, per la loro validità, il consenso obbligatorio degli amministratori nominati da Elliott. Versare per versare, per prendere tempo, è una follia finanziaria che non può permettersi.



Perchè finora questo morto di fame di è forse comportato in maniera logica e razionale?
E poi c'è sempre l'altra opzione, la bella lavanderina che lava i fazzoletti.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ciao, secondo te Elliott ha già individuato un soggetto che acquisti subito il milan o ancora aspetta l'offerta più congrua?


Elliott ha già una lista di offerenti a lui graditi, è certo. In caso di default, le chiamerà in assemblea della Rossoneri Sport, e le farà approvare, con i voti propri e dell'azionista, che eserciterà per sostituzione di esso.


----------



## Wetter (6 Luglio 2018)

State tranquilli che questo Maledetto farà il bonifico entro le 23.59 della Mezzanotte Americana


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Perchè finora questo morto di fame di è forse comportato in maniera logica e razionale?
> E poi c'è sempre l'altra opzione, la bella lavanderina che lava i fazzoletti.


Chiunque compra ora da Li, essenzialmente rimborsa un debito, verso Elliott. Se pensiamo che la bella lavanderina sia Paul Singer, possiamo farlo. Credo tuttavia che il tipo abbia altro da fare nel proprio fondo che riciclare denaro per conto di Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bee toccapalle con l'advisor Licia Ronzulli



che altro hai ritirato fuori, vendita del milan e si affidano ad una ex infermiera che trova mister bee  ricorda molto quella barzelletta del cinese sconosciuto che non capisce niente di calcio ma conosce fassone


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ho una tristezza e depressione calcistica infinita....speriamo di cuore che a questo punto passi tutto ad Elliot e ci compri qualcuno veramente serio, niente Mr X,Y o Z! Stiamo raschiando il barile dell'indecenza e non è ammissibile per noi tifosi di una società gloriosa come è sempre stata! Mi metto nei panni dei tifosi della Juve e quasi che sono contento per loro per il discorso Cristiano Ronaldo...noi invece dobbiamo sperare che il tizio cinese toppi i 32milioni al 06/07/2018!


Momento difficile, si, e la sensazione, non positiva, è che si sia tornati ad una precarietà societaria simile a quella dei tempi di Giussi Farina. Siamo un club con un nome glorioso, ma ora oggetto di ostracismo da parte di quella istituzione, la Uefa, che abbiamo saputo onorare come pochi con le nostre imprese nelle sue competizioni. Siamo vulnerabili, poco accreditati a livello di politica sportiva, con un gruppo dirigente in cui fatichiamo ad identificarci. Chiedevamo lo scorso anno un progetto industriale, piccolo o grande non aveva importanza, ma con tempi ed una prospettiva predefiniti, ed ora conviviamo invece con necessità economico-finanziarie che sfiorano persino il quotidiano gestionale. Vorremmo capire quale è il nostro destino, per accettarlo, e farlo nostro, magari non condividendolo, ma sostenendolo con l'amore di tifosi. Ma ci è negato persino il diritto, che è di tutti, di guardare oltre, per scoprire dove è l'orizzonte, o almeno se c'è. Questo non è il prezzo normale che bisogna pagare per tifare una squadra di calcio. Pensiamo, noi ed il Milan, di non meritarcelo.


----------

